
Spoken Number to Decimal, in 256 bytes of C - lifthrasiir
http://j.mearie.org/post/7462182919/spoken-number-to-decimal
======
humbledrone
Disappointingly, it converts "spelled out" numbers, _not_ "spoken" numbers, to
decimal notation. I clicked the link thinking it was a speech-to-text engine
in 256 bytes of C, and was let down to find out that it wasn't. It's still
very impressive for what it is, though.

~~~
argv_empty
Expecting an actual speech-to-text program also, my first thought was, "256
bytes of C, plus how much code in the speech recognition libraries?"

------
jsnell
This was the problem in a Perl Golf contest a long, long time ago. There were
a couple of minor differences in the spec (trillions didn't need to be
handled, the result needed to be pretty-printed with thousand-separator
commas).

The explanation by Ton Hospel of the winning solution of 115 characters and
the later improvement to 109 chars is a thing of beauty: <http://www.mail-
archive.com/golf@perl.org/msg01568.html>

~~~
lifthrasiir
I heartily agree Ton Hospel's solution is amazing (I DID know the existence of
the solution), but it is not the same problem. The main difference comes from
the difference between C and Perl (you cannot use crypt() in C unless you
sacrifice the portability, and Perl's y/...// will cost more bytes in C), and
also from the practicalness (my program filters more invalid words out,
reducing false positives a lot). Therefore I believe the direct comparison is
meaningless here.

~~~
jsnell
No criticism of your solution implied, just something that I thought people
who liked the blog post would also enjoy reading.

